# Best Ski Resort Bar



## catsup948 (Oct 23, 2014)

What ski resort has the best bar?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannonball Pub with the FJ at the Zoomer chair a close second!!!!!


----------



## skiberg (Oct 23, 2014)

The Kuhstall in Ischgl. Craziest bar i have ever been in Apres ski or other.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

I was thinking East Coast only.  Mangy Moose is pretty good JHMR.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 23, 2014)

The answer to this question depends upon what you're looking for.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The answer to this question depends upon what you're looking for.




Well, I can tell you that I won't be going to the Pheonix at SR during the Winter White Out weekend again.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 23, 2014)

How about in no particular order:
 1. Matterhorn at Stowe. 
2. The Red Lion, Vail. 
3. Rodelhuette Ischgl - A genuine ski in/ski out strip joint. No BS look it up. They have several right next to the lifts. Lap dances with your ski boots on. First time in Ischgl was with my 12 yr old, I had to draw his attention to something else.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 23, 2014)

Are we talking at the ski area or just in the general area?
Matterhorn at Stowe is not at the mountain

sled pub - Pats Peak


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not a big drinker to begin with, and 5-7 dollar beers doesn't make me really want to get started slopeside.

But I do know that people rave about the Bacon Bloody Mary at the 6th Alley Bar at Arapahoe Basin. Only $10.50 and it's yours :/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

skiberg said:


> 3. Rodelhuette Ischgl - A genuine ski in/ski out strip joint. No BS look it up. They have several right next to the lifts. Lap dances with your ski boots on. First time in Ischgl was with my 12 yr old, I had to draw his attention to something else.



That is pretty crazy! I looked up Ischgl on wiki, and it said "Ischgl is well-known (and sometimes criticized) for its lively après-ski parties and roistering nightlife." I guess that helps explain part of it lol.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 23, 2014)

In that case i like the mid mountain Box at Burke, Cannonball and Alices Table at Jay (its kind of a restaurant but better food than most).


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm not a big drinker to begin with, and 5-7 dollar beers doesn't make me really want to get started.
> 
> But I do know that people rave about the Bacon Bloody Mary at the 6th Alley Bar at Arapahoe Basin. Only $10.50 and it's yours :/


My wife actually took 2 sips and said it was gross and didn't finish it. I don't like Bloodies.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm not a big drinker to begin with, and 5-7 dollar beers doesn't make me really want to get started slopeside.
> 
> But I do know that people rave about the Bacon Bloody Mary at the 6th Alley Bar at Arapahoe Basin. Only $10.50 and it's yours :/



Then you would like the FJ bar.  Very cheap and it is ski up.  Heck it is free unless you bring your own.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 23, 2014)

Austrians are absolutely nuts when it somes to partying. Was in Ischgl last year. Thur nights they leave a bar about 3k vertical feet above town open unitl midnight. People party, dancingon tables etc and get absolutely blotto and then slide down the mountain, under lights, back to town on sleds. Very safe indeed.


----------



## marcski (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm a bit of a beer snob.  Most people brown bag their lunch....(I do that too) but I also brown bag (well, cooler bag) my beer!


----------



## Edd (Oct 23, 2014)

skiberg said:


> Rodelhuette Ischgl - A genuine ski in/ski out strip joint. No BS look it up. They have several right next to the lifts. Lap dances with your ski boots on. First time in Ischgl was with my 12 yr old, I had to draw his attention to something else.



Man, I did not need to know about this. Now I'm burdened with a new life goal.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 23, 2014)

skiberg said:


> 3. Rodelhuette Ischgl - A genuine ski in/ski out strip joint. No BS look it up. They have several right next to the lifts. Lap dances with your ski boots on. First time in Ischgl was with my 12 yr old, I had to draw his attention to something else.



No further submissions necessary.   We have found a clear-cut winner.  Please lock this thread.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> But I do know that people rave about the Bacon Bloody Mary at the 6th Alley Bar at Arapahoe Basin. Only $10.50 and it's yours :/



Sounds like a bargain!  My wife ordered a (small) glass of wine at Alyeska's 7 Glaciers bar.  $35.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to know what's the next progression of ski bars.

A bartender on jays or cannons tram on select low volume days?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mad River Glen has a great bar. Whiteface is pretty good.

Too many bars in redone base lodges are too generic. Jay Peak comes to mind as a place that just doesn't have any soul anymore. I mean, it's got all the things that should make it a good bar, but it's just lacking in the character department.


----------



## granite (Oct 23, 2014)

The Bunyan Room at Loon Mountain is a great apres ski bar right on the mountain.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I do remember seeing a bar in one of lodges at the bottom of Killington, but, back in the day, used to head over to Casey's Caboose..for beers and burger...along the access road.  Know it's quite a ways from any resort property;-)  These days it's the Bag, or the Rack, or Tufulios bar.
Always kind of associated Woodstock, NH's big pub(out in back of the small hotel?) a part of the Loon Mtn
environment as well


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2014)

granite said:


> The Bunyan Room at Loon Mountain is a great apres ski bar right on the mountain.



Was going to say that too. I rarely ski Loon. But have to admit, that I've gone to the Bunyan many times as apres to a Cannon ski day.  Prophet0426 and I have often found that the weekend scenery there is far superior to Cannon's pub.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 23, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> Mad River Glen has a great bar. Whiteface is pretty good.
> 
> Too many bars in redone base lodges are too generic. Jay Peak comes to mind as a place that just doesn't have any soul anymore. I mean, it's got all the things that should make it a good bar, but it's just lacking in the character department.



I agree with this 
but I was not able to even find the bar at whiteface the 2 days I was there...


----------



## Brad J (Oct 23, 2014)

Last Dollar Saloon Telluride, great after ski vibe


----------



## phin (Oct 23, 2014)

the rack at the loaf


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 23, 2014)

I will have to go with the Friday's next to Xanadu.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 23, 2014)

Plattekill.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Was going to say that too. I rarely ski Loon. But .....I have often found that the weekend scenery there is far superior to Cannon's pub.



Having borne witness to the on-slope scenery at Loon, I believe this to be true.   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 23, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> Jay Peak comes to mind as a place that just doesn't have any soul anymore. I mean, it's got all the things that should make it a good bar, but it's just lacking in the character department.



Agreed.  It's just not a ski bar



Smellytele said:


> *I was not able to even find the bar at whiteface the 2 days I was there*...



Top floor.  Just outside the Face Lift.



Harvey said:


> *Plattekill.*



Agreed, this is my submission as well.  

Old school.  Rustic.  Homey.  Overlooks the slopes.  Friendly locals mix well with friendly trippers, etc....  Gotta' love it.


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> the FJ at the Zoomer chair a close second!!!!!



My mother drives an FJ...she is also a lesbian.

Seriously...Black Line at Magic. Doesn't matter if you're new to the mountain or not. By the end you know a few locals. Best atmosphere around.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 23, 2014)

Harvey said:


> Plattekill.


Agreed. 

Great view and the half liter Zywiec doesn't hurt either.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 23, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Great view and *the half liter Zywiec doesn't hurt either*.



I ordered one of those big beers they sell at the bar last season.  Big bargain, but I thought it tasted gross.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I ordered one of those big beers they sell at the bar last season.  Big bargain, but I thought it tasted gross.


I like them. They are a pretty tasty lager. But they certainly are not for everyone. 

Live and let drink... or something like that.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> My mother drives an FJ...she is also a lesbian.
> 
> Seriously...Black Line at Magic. Doesn't matter if you're new to the mountain or not. By the end you know a few locals. Best atmosphere around.



Lol watch out. He might challenge you!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> Seriously...Black Line at Magic. Doesn't matter if you're new to the mountain or not. By the end you know a few locals. Best atmosphere around.



Agree.  Great vibe at the BLT.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Oct 23, 2014)

A place I'm always very happy to be is the Bag and Kettle at Sugarloaf.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> My mother drives an FJ...she is also a lesbian.


I am a lesbian, too. Small world.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2014)

bigbog said:


> back in the day, used to head over to Casey's Caboose..for beers and burger...along the access road.


Now closed and for sale.....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2014)

The Station Taproom at Mount Snow - and this year its expanding from 18 to 30 taps of great micro's!


----------



## SnowRock (Oct 23, 2014)

I definitely need to get to magic this year. It's been on the list the the black line tavern sounds like my type of spot. 

If it doesn't have to be on mountain Id also throw a vote towards the matterhorn. 

Outside of the east coast Ajax tavern is a pretty absurd scene but a legit après bar, especially if your buddy happens to be out there for work and is picking up the tab.


----------



## Edd (Oct 23, 2014)

drjeff said:


> The Station Taproom at Mount Snow - and this year its expanding from 18 to 30 taps of great micro's!



YOU think Mt Snow has the best ski bar!!??  I did not see that coming. ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> YOU think Mt Snow has the best ski bar!!??  I did not see that coming. ;-)



I think that even a few non Mount Snow regulars who have been there will back me up on this one! 

And by "best" in my book I'm talking the combo of atmosphere plus quality beer selection


----------



## Edd (Oct 23, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I think that even a few non Mount Snow regulars who have been there will back me up on this one!
> 
> And by "best" in my book I'm talking the combo of atmosphere plus quality beer selection



You, my friend, are the homer template upon which all other homers are based.  I've gotta respect the loyalty.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 23, 2014)

I was always partial to the Green Mountain Lounge at Mt. Ellen.  But then, I'm more than usually biased ;-)

Also seem to recall enjoying a pub at Burke... I think it was at the base of the detachable?  It's been too long; can't remember.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 23, 2014)

The bar at Sundance used to be the best bar at Snow but I haven't been to any in a few years especially since they stopped the employee discount


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> Black Line at Magic. Doesn't matter if you're new to the mountain or not. By the end you know a few locals. Best atmosphere around.



Might even get to hold some real live rabbits there too:lol:  Agree that's a good one.  Used to love the Hunter Bar back in the 80's.  Would end the skiing day by 2:30 and hang there the rest of the day.  Met many young women there.  The old bar at Killington Base lodge was fun but we used to go down to the Gristmill @ the Summit Lodge.  If you like seeing bands and dancing the Thristy Camel @ Camelback packs them in on Saturday's.  Somebody mentioned Aspen (Ajax Bar maybe) but nothing was as fun as the old Little Nell Bar (pre-gondola) and the great deck they had right there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 23, 2014)

Anywhere at the loaf, really.
Bullwinkles, the Rack...you cannot lose.

I agree with the bar @ Magic too. Best vibe.

sadly I have spent so much time in the bar at wa wa they all seem awesome by comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowRock (Oct 23, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Might even get to hold some real live rabbits there too:lol:  Agree that's a good one.  Used to love the Hunter Bar back in the 80's.  Would end the skiing day by 2:30 and hang there the rest of the day.  Met many young women there.  The old bar at Killington Base lodge was fun but we used to go down to the Gristmill @ the Summit Lodge.  If you like seeing bands and dancing the Thristy Camel @ Camelback packs them in on Saturday's.  Somebody mentioned Aspen (Ajax Bar maybe) but nothing was as fun as the old Little Nell Bar (pre-gondola) and the great deck they had right there.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The thirsty camel is not a bad spot at all for a pocono bump... Like it when they get those acoustic dudes in there. 

I really don't dig the bar(s) at hunter nowadays. Can't speak to the classic era... but it did force me to find an alternative in the dutch in saugerties which I now hit on the way back to the thruway.


----------



## Masskier (Oct 23, 2014)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I was always partial to the Green Mountain Lounge at Mt. Ellen.  But then, I'm more than usually biased ;-)
> 
> Also seem to recall enjoying a pub at Burke... I think it was at the base of the detachable?  It's been too long; can't remember.



The Bear Den at Mid Burke.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Back in the 80's the bar at Hunter was it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2014)

no particular order:

Mansfield Lodge
Octagon
Pico
Stratton
MRG
K's U-bars in spring


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2014)

The two most important aspects regarding any bar to me is can I get a decent beer, and will you get it to me quickly.   I could care less about sense of place if the aforementioned fails.  

So, for those two factors, I'm going with the Sled Pub at Pat's Peak and the Wildcat Pub.  

IMO, the best on mountain party bar / scene in New England is the Widowmaker at Sugarloaf.  The service there is f'ing garbage though.   I've never waited so long to get a drink at a ski area bar as I have at the Widowmaker and that sucks because they almost always have great entertainment and a fun crowd.   Peak business hours on a Saturday, they've got four bartenders working.  There should be six.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 24, 2014)

Heavenly has a pretty sweet party at the main bar on weekends


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2014)

no ladies in fur boots at the widowmaker.  I like ladies in fur boots


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> they've got four bartenders working.  There should be six.



There's only so many sorta hot girls in Maine available to work the bar.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 24, 2014)

I figured I would do it by state!

*Maine:*  Foggy Goggle at SR - Another great bar slope side very fun place.
*Massachusetts:* Outlook at Nashoba - A great bar with really good food.  Fun vibe too and so close to home!
*New Hampshire:* Powder Keg at Gunstock - Great food, good mug club and of course close to our family's second home.
*Vermont:  *Umbrella Bar at Killington - a great bar, and really very laid back slope side.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2014)

The view from the bar at Alta isn't to shabby:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 24, 2014)

The girl in the 2nd picture needs to eat something every few days.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> The view from the bar at Alta isn't to shabby:



Gold Miner's Daughter?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's only so many sorta hot girls in Maine available to work the bar.



:lol: 

In all my years managing restaurants, I think I only hired about a dozen female bartenders compared to well over 100 male bartenders.  Cocktail waitresses is another story.  It may sound sexist, but by enlarge male bartenders tend to be much faster.   They don't feel compelled to chit chat so much when the bar is slammed.  

You want the hot girl bartender working Sunday - Thursday when there are three patrons in there and you want to keep them there spending money.  On weekends you want to the fastest bartenders possible.

At that, the Loaf should have six working on Saturday.  It's an issue every year.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 24, 2014)

Blackline Bar @ Magic.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## moguler6 (Oct 24, 2014)

Last Run Lounge at Pico.  Classic style wood lodge with giant wood burning fireplace wrapped in old ski memorabilia and live bands.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Gold Miner's Daughter?



Yup


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's only so many sorta hot girls in Maine available to work the bar.



Did go to the strip joint near Sugarloaf. They were not lacking for workers. Maine must have slack laws on stripping because they would grab your hands and put them on their breasts. The smell of 2 stoke in the place was killing me though.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 24, 2014)

Always liked The Loft (aka Dadd's) at Okemo. It's everything Okemo is not. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Did go to the strip joint near Sugarloaf. They were not lacking for workers. Maine must have slack laws on stripping because they would grab your hands and put them on their breasts. The smell of 2 stoke in the place was killing me though.




I think ink there is one near SR too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Always liked The Loft (aka Dadd's) at Okemo. It's everything Okemo is not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



great bar


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Did go to the strip joint near Sugarloaf. They were not lacking for workers. Maine must have slack laws on stripping because they would grab your hands and put them on their breasts. The smell of 2 stoke in the place was killing me though.



That's a traveling outfit. They may be from Maine but I don't think they're from the Loaf area.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 24, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I figured I would do it by state!
> 
> *New Hampshire:* Powder Keg at Gunstock - Great food, good mug club and of course close to our family's second home..



This post brings back great memories of the  Powder Keg for me.  Not really a Party Bar but we ad some  great après time there with the kiddos (root beer for them) when we called Gunstock home.

Worst on mountain bar for me is Sitting Bull at Okemo, it is setup like a cafeteria.  I have to second Tom's Loft, great place, that is what a ski bar should be.


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I figured I would do it by state!
> *New Hampshire:* Powder Keg at Gunstock - Great food, good mug club and of course close to our family's second home.



The PK is going through a facelift. It promises to look very different this year.


----------



## jimk (Oct 24, 2014)

Agree with aforementioned MRG and Plattekill bars:


----------



## jimk (Oct 24, 2014)

Other good ones I have known:
Saalbach, Austria, tons of mid-mtn bars/restaurants in the Alps.  This one we sat outside on the porch while a guy played oompah music on keyboads about ten feet from us.  Gotta love it when the good Lord is watching over your beer stein just behind ya.


Foggy Goggle Bar, this huge bar is in center building closest to slopes at Seven Springs in western PA.


Every March they have a Snowy Luau with hula dancers in the bar at Timberline, WV.


I took this photo from the summit lodge bar at Le Massif, Quebec.  Clouds partially block insane views of the St Lawrence River.


E-tow Cabin at Loveland, CO is a super scenic place to have a drink at 11500'.  And they allow you to BYOB


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2014)

Foggy Goggle at Seven Springs is legit.  I've had way too much fun in there for my own good on a couple of occasions.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2014)

The Peak Lodge/Bar atop Killington offers some outstanding views & comfortable seating. Same reason I like the Octagon Bar at Stowe.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Stoneham in Quebec also has a very nice bar inside their base lodge.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 24, 2014)

There are some noteworthy mentions throughout this thread. I kinda like the bar at Gore  myself. Don't tell anyone but the skiing ain't bad either...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 24, 2014)

Mooserwirt at St Anton because the herd of inebriated skiers & riders sliding making their way down to the base is entertaining.
Mansfield Base at Stowe and 6th Alley at A-Basin because those are regular haunts for me and always good times.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 24, 2014)

The Shovel Handle at Black Mountain, Jackson NH.  Good food, great live music, fireplaces, couches, & fun atmosphere.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 24, 2014)

Masskier said:


> The Bear Den at Mid Burke.



It could have been the J-Bar at Burke before it got turned into the swaggier Tamarack.

The Bear Den gets my vote. Unfortunately, that vote likely expires after this year.


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> The Shovel Handle at Black Mountain, Jackson NH.  Good food, great live music, fireplaces, couches, & fun atmosphere.



Great call!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 24, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> There are some noteworthy mentions throughout this thread. I kinda like the bar at Gore  myself. Don't tell anyone but the skiing ain't bad either...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



It used to be good, but they redid it recently and it hasn't been the same. They don't even let you dance on tables anymore!

Yes, keep the skiing thing secret. If anyone asks, Gore is too flat and doesn't have any glades to speak of.

;-)


----------



## snoseek (Oct 24, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Heavenly has a pretty sweet party at the main bar on weekendsView attachment 14113View attachment 14114
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





I attend frequently, so fun!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> Great call!



Yes, great place, vintage!


----------



## Bumpsis (Oct 24, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Did go to the strip joint near Sugarloaf. They were not lacking for workers. Maine must have slack laws on stripping because they would grab your hands and put them on their breasts. The smell of 2 stoke in the place was killing me though.



Where exactly is this gem?? I can put up with slednecks (I'm guessing that's the reference: "2 stoke...") as long as there are nice pairs bodacious tatas to look at, or better, feel!!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 24, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I attend frequently, so fun!



First day ever out west included this party after an awesome day on mountain.. Fell in love immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Oct 25, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> Where exactly is this gem?? I can put up with slednecks (I'm guessing that's the reference: "2 stoke...") as long as there are nice pairs bodacious tatas to look at, or better, feel!!



Last I knew it was at the Carrabassett Inn: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura..._Inn_and_Grill-Carrabassett_Valley_Maine.html

I've heard that the same group sets up in Rangeley somewhere but I've never confirmed that. I'm at work so I shouldn't link to their site. The time I stayed there with a friend we had no idea that was happening. It's a good time.

EDIT:  I was confused that I couldn't find their website because they used to have one but a Yelp review is saying that it has closed to make way for a bowling alley.  Don't know if the ladies set up shop somewhere else.


----------



## granite (Oct 25, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Having borne witness to the on-slope scenery at Loon, I believe this to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't ski Loon too much either, never on weekends.  If you do ski Loon, Friday is a good day to ski there, bring your long stiff skis and ski fast.  With four high speed quads and almost the whole mountain groomed you can ski 30,000 vertical in a day.  Then hit the Bunyan Room for apres ski-it gets going pretty good on Fridays.


----------



## granite (Oct 25, 2014)

Edd said:


> Great call!



I was wondering about that place, always wanted to go.  I went there once on a Saturday around 2pm, they were closed though.


----------



## Edd (Oct 25, 2014)

granite said:


> I was wondering about that place, always wanted to go.  I went there once on a Saturday around 2pm, they were closed though.



Don't think it opens that early. It's a beautifully restored barn/stable type of place. Live music and very decent food. It's in Jackson so that raises their game, I think.


----------



## machski (Oct 25, 2014)

On Mountain, The Foggy Google is good at SR but I like the vibe better at Barker Pub.  Off mountain, hands down its the Matterhorn at SR.  They have cranked it up over the past decade, place rocks!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2014)

machski said:


> On Mountain, The Foggy Google is good at SR but I like the vibe better at Barker Pub.  Off mountain, hands down its the Matterhorn at SR.  They have cranked it up over the past decade, place rocks!



One of my friends who has a place at SR (and is a decade plus Mug holder at The Matterhorn) told me that it has new owners this year.  Since the new owners we apparently employees there for a bunch of years, she's not too worried about any drastic changes to it!!


----------



## granite (Oct 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Foggy Goggle at Seven Springs is legit.  I've had way too much fun in there for my own good on a couple of occasions.



Foggy Goggle at Seven Springs has gone through several locations from the original out towards the back to the 2nd floor the last time I was there about 20 years ago.  Is it still on the 2nd floor, or have they moved and expanded it again?  Way too much fun there for me too in my twenties.


----------



## catherine (Oct 25, 2014)

Red Parka Pub in Glenn.  Great after a day at Wildcat


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2014)

I am about to say a bar in Manchester if we keep pushing it further and further away from the actual ski areas. I thought this was about ski area bars that were in the lodge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2014)

Do tell

Where do you go for some Suds after ripping the McIntyre gnar?


----------



## Edd (Oct 25, 2014)

catherine said:


> Red Parka Pub in Glenn.  Great after a day at Wildcat



A truly great ski bar. Good vibe and the prime rib specials are recommended.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Do tell
> 
> Where do you go for some Suds after ripping the McIntyre gnar?



I was joking because people are starting to name bars more than 5 miles away from a ski area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I was joking because people are starting to name bars more than 5 miles away from a ski area.



I was joking to


----------



## knuckledraggin516 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wait, there's a ski resort at this bar?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ski resort bars.  Meaning bars at the resort.  Tom's loft counts only because it is pretty much in the parking lot and Okemos bar is not that great as I remember.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

Ubars at K in June


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Ubars at K in June
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed and may too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Ubars at K in June
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Puck it said:


> agreed and may too.



Enjoy this season. Word is the smaller U-bar is going to Snowshed next summer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2014)

Bear would make more sense.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Bear would make more sense.


Nope, mountain bike central (they're moving the rental shop down there also)will be Snowshed next summer plus they have plans to add more summer activities down there. I think they already started installing a small zip ride. The large outside deck at Bear is plenty fine. There is no outside deck at Snowshed & if not for the U-bar deck & small deck outside K-1 there's nothing there either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2014)

KBL should be the center of MTB access,  not Snowshed.  


The Bear deck is great.  Guess I just don't see too many folks parting down at an Umbrella bar down at snowshed midwinter.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> KBL should be the center of MTB access,  not Snowshed.
> 
> 
> The Bear deck is great.  Guess I just don't see too many folks parting down at an Umbrella bar down at snowshed midwinter.


Pretty sure the decision has already been made to move the bike shop/ticket sales down to Snowshed. Of course the gondola will still run also.

Really not a heck of a lot of people at the present U-Bars mid-winter either. The small U-bar doesn't even open most of the time. That includes spring.

Personally I think it's a good move.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 27, 2014)

granite said:


> I was wondering about that place, always wanted to go.  I went there once on a Saturday around 2pm, they were closed though.



Yeah, I've had that happen a few times as well, at various times of the day/evening.  Just keep trying, its worth it.


----------



## machski (Oct 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Pretty sure the decision has already been made to move the bike shop/ticket sales down to Snowshed. Of course the gondola will still run also.
> 
> Really not a heck of a lot of people at the present U-Bars mid-winter either. The small U-bar doesn't even open most of the time. That includes spring.
> 
> Personally I think it's a good move.



That's what I've heard as well next season.  Assuming the Snowshed HSQ runs every day next summer, I think that is a good idea.  Would be the only resort in the east mountain biking with 2 lifts.  And for those with a bike season pass who want to pass up snowshed, well there is still a big parking lot by the K1.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Pretty sure the decision has already been made to move the bike shop/ticket sales down to Snowshed. Of course the gondola will still run also.
> 
> Really not a heck of a lot of people at the present U-Bars mid-winter either. The small U-bar doesn't even open most of the time. That includes spring.
> 
> Personally I think it's a good move.





machski said:


> That's what I've heard as well next season.  Assuming the Snowshed HSQ runs every day next summer, I think that is a good idea.  *Would be the only resort in the east mountain biking with 2 lifts.*  And for those with a bike season pass who want to pass up snowshed, well there is still a big parking lot by the K1.


A little more detail: http://mountaintimes.info/killingto...-create-world-class-downhill-mountain-biking/

"Phase 1 of the master plan calls for the development of Snowshed as the main base area for biking. It will have ticketing, proper marketing (“with photos of a family riding together, for example, rather than big air” Kelly noted) and full services including guided rides. It will also be the main hub for Killington’s additional summer businesses such as zip lines, ropes courses and a mountain coaster. - See more at: http://mountaintimes.info/killington-takes-first-step-to-create-world-class-downhill-mountain-biking."

Machski if you read the article you'll see they also plan on adding Ramshead to the mix in a few years (3 lifts).


----------



## CoolMike (Oct 27, 2014)

Am I alone in liking the bar on the second story of the main lodge at Bretton Woods?  Last year I had a few good days there - one in November and one in early January.  For November they had reasonable top to bottom runs and it was a nice relaxing day to shake the rust off.  In January all of the woods was in play and it was awesome.  

Either way the atmosphere up at this bar is really relaxed.  Plenty of seating.  Reasonably quick service.  Some days you get to watch people climb the (not very challenging) indoor rock wall.

I also really liked the bar under the tramway at Snowbird.  You can sit and have a beer and watch the huge cable turn on the huge wheels as the tram rides up and down.  The crowd here was younger and hipper than most ski bars.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 27, 2014)

CoolMike said:


> I also really liked the bar under the tramway at Snowbird.  You can sit and have a beer and watch the huge cable turn on the huge wheels as the tram rides up and down.  The crowd here was younger and hipper than most ski bars.


LOL... first time I was in there years ago it was BYOB, the bar only served the mixers. I know the laws have changed, I've been there several times since. I agree it's pretty nice in there. There are a couple of other nice bars at Snowbird in the hotels & restaurants too.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 27, 2014)

machski said:


> On Mountain, The Foggy Google is good at SR but I like the vibe better at Barker Pub.  Off mountain, hands down its the Matterhorn at SR.  They have cranked it up over the past decade, place rocks!



It's too bad the Matterhorn's bar is rather small....think they could reduce the tables and make the bar longer and have it stretch lengthwise as well...ending closer to the pizza dugout..


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 27, 2014)

machski said:


> On Mountain, The Foggy Google is good at SR but I like the vibe better at Barker Pub.  Off mountain, hands down its the Matterhorn at SR.  They have cranked it up over the past decade, place rocks!



100% Barker Pub.  FoggyGoggle has little vibe, and to be a good bar, one must have Vibe.  Need to get to Matterhorn sometime besides with fam for dinner.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Enjoy this season. Word is the smaller U-bar is going to Snowshed next summer.



Jonesing for that BIG TIME!!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Did go to the strip joint near Sugarloaf. They were not lacking for workers. Maine must have slack laws on stripping because they would grab your hands and put them on their breasts. The smell of 2 stoke in the place was killing me though.



Yeah the Carrabasset Inn, OTW known by some, on the Sugarloaf's Unofficial Chat site, as the ballet...
Who knows who owns and wants to do with it....the few times I've hit the Loaf in the last 5yrs..


----------



## Edd (Oct 27, 2014)

CoolMike said:


> Am I alone in liking the bar on the second story of the main lodge at Bretton Woods?  Last year I had a few good days there - one in November and one in early January.  For November they had reasonable top to bottom runs and it was a nice relaxing day to shake the rust off.  In January all of the woods was in play and it was awesome.
> 
> Either way the atmosphere up at this bar is really relaxed.  Plenty of seating.  Reasonably quick service.  Some days you get to watch people climb the (not very challenging) indoor rock wall.



I enjoy the BW bar. The open concept with the bar and the rest of the lodge is unique for ski areas. Take your beer anywhere.


----------



## Edd (Oct 27, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> 100% Barker Pub.  FoggyGoggle has little vibe, and to be a good bar, one must have Vibe.  Need to get to Matterhorn sometime besides with fam for dinner.



This is blasphemy but the Barker lodge is completely overrated to me. The Foggy Goggle suits me just fine, and I go to lots and lots of bars. Plus, you're eating cafeteria food at Barker.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, I've never gotten the Barker fandom.  It's a bar.  The bartenders are good.  I'm usually hanging out with some friends.  That's all well and great, but there's no real character to the place IMO.


----------



## JonD (Oct 28, 2014)

The Widowmaker at SL is at the top of my list. Also K-1 Lodge. 

I don't understand the love for the Foggy Goggle at SR, it has less ambiance than an Applebees.


----------

